# 9-RC2 on iBook G4 gem0 dies



## mogigoma (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a fresh install of FreeBSD 9-RC2 on an Apple iBook G4. It uses the gem driver for its wired interface. If there is no traffic on the interface for about ten seconds, the interface dies. ifconfig will still show it up, but no more traffic will go through it. I can keep the interface alive by running ping forever in a VT, though. When the interface dies, I can bring it back with [CMD="ifconfig gem0 down"][/CMD]down and then [CMD="ifconfig gem0 up"][/CMD]. I have already disabled powerd and ACPI, but neither has had an effect on this issue.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tingo (Nov 25, 2011)

That's interesting - I haven't seen that on my iBook (more info here), which also runs 9.0-RC2:

```
tingo@kg-ibook$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-ibook.kg4.no 9.0-RC2 FreeBSD 9.0-RC2 #0: Mon Nov 14 08:04:49 UTC 2011
     marcel@xserve.lan.xcllnt.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  powerpc
```
The network interface shows up like this:

```
tingo@kg-ibook$ pciconf -lv | grep -A 4 gem
gem0@pci2:0:15:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x0032106b rev=0x80 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Apple Computer Inc.'
    device     = 'UniNorth 2 GMAC (Sun GEM)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```
Is yours the same model as mine?


----------

